# Greenhouses and "The LAW"



## Fizzgig (May 14, 2011)

I have a very large green house, industrial sized in fact and it is fully equipped and everything (on it's own 220, it's own irrigation etc). Now, I wouldn't even consider growing in there except that I wonder if I do put just a couple in, is it possible the police can go in and look wiffowt a warrant? (BC Canada)?

I'd love to see what kinda lady/s I can grow in there!

Maybe if I bring them in the house for flowering? 

Hmmm...WhatWouldYOUDo?


----------



## Badger (May 17, 2011)

Hey Fizz...  if I was you I would give it a shot with a couple or four plants.... cops can`t go anywhere these days without the "right paperwork" ...


----------



## Bleek187 (May 17, 2011)

the sad thing is.. cops CAN go ANYWHERE now days with NO paperwork.. all they gotta do is use the rite words.. "probable cause" "we smelled weed in there"  which is hard to argue if they find weed in there... also if they think there is something ilegal in the house and that you are trying to destroy the evidence.. like "we suspected narcotics in the house and heard the people inside scrambling around. We beleaved they were trying to dispose of the narcotics"   then they can enter..

pretty much they aint supost to do anything without paperwork.. but if they do.. they can say some crap to get away with it.. thats how it is around here anyway.. donno about BC


----------



## Bleek187 (May 17, 2011)

but anyway .. if i were you id grow in there.. does anyone else go in?  do the cops come now? cuz if they aint bothering you now i doubt they will unless someone tips them off..


----------



## dman1234 (May 17, 2011)

To me it would depend if you grow indoors already or not, if you grow inside now dont do it, you dont need the possible extra attention.

 if you dont grow inside your wasting time already, get some plants in there, whats the penalty for 2-3 plants in BC anyway ?   Not much.  jmo


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 7, 2012)

Fizzgig said:
			
		

> I have a very large green house, industrial sized in fact and it is fully equipped and everything (on it's own 220, it's own irrigation etc). Now, I wouldn't even consider growing in there except that I wonder if I do put just a couple in, is it possible the police can go in and look wiffowt a warrant? (BC Canada)?
> 
> I'd love to see what kinda lady/s I can grow in there!
> 
> ...



Try once. May be you get better result.


----------



## PartyBro420 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm also in BC and, NO the police cannot just walk into your property and start searching unless they can A. See the plants from outside your property; B. Can see signs indicative of a grow op from outside the property; C. have a warrant.

Probable cause in a court of law gets officers into more trouble than it does help them. You may still get in some trouble if you get caught with large amounts in BC but they can't say they smelled it from outside your property because there's no way for them to legally prove without a warrant that it was actually coming from your residence. Probable cause would be more along the lines of seeing condensation and reflective material on a window, that sort of thing. 

another thing about BC. If you're not growing a substantial amount, the police don't care. I've had my house broken into and when the police showed up some of my equipment was laying in my house and they just chuckled and said "you must grow some nice tomatoes". I honestly believe they'd rather people do it themselves than buy it from drug dealers. At least when you're growing your own you're paying for power/water which gets taxed so the govt gets something from homegrows regardless. 

It may be a myth or urban legend, but i've read several articles stating that in British Columbia, for personal use there are no penalties aside from a minor possession charge for up to and including 6 female plants without a license. With the license, the number you're allowed dependant on how many patients you're supplying, or how much you use personally.

If it's obvious that you're doing it for yourself, and not attempting to make phat stacks of cash the most they will do is fine you, charge you with possession(not with intent to sell) or take your plants away since the equipment itself isn't illegal and you're not growing a field of green.

I half agree with dman, If you're already growing inside you for SURE don't need the extra attention outside, but if you can set it up so they're not visible without actually being inside the greenhouse it's a good project for some extra knowledge.


----------



## FUM (May 18, 2012)

It's a trip reading about all the ppl on this site who are illegal growers. I wonder how much and if this affects the legal medical patients?... We have to get this God given herb leaglized NOW. Green blessings.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 18, 2012)

Im illegal and I knows it

and a


wigle wigle wigle wigle wigle wigle wigle

Im illegal and I knows it


BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 18, 2012)

:rofl: :goodposting: now I don't care who you are, that was funny


----------



## getnasty (May 19, 2012)

hahaha


----------



## drfting07 (May 19, 2012)

:rofl: BWD


----------



## Red eyed gardener (Jul 13, 2012)

If you get busted here with 5 plants its a misdemeanor 1500.00$ fine.If you get busted driving around town with a quarter oz its a felony.I feel it may be better to stay home and grow my own avoiding dealers,saving my hard earned cash and feeding the crime machine.who knows what in the hack kind of pesticides and ferts and molds we have been smokin in that shwag crap all these years.


----------

